# RCA question with HT receiver and pre amp outs...



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

so my Behringer A500 amp came in yesterday. Its going to power my Athena Technologies Audition towers. The HT Receiver is a Marantz 5600. I have been using the receiver to run the towers up until now (90 watts). I wanted to make my own RCA interconnects to connect the amp to the receiver's pre amp outputs. What I wanted to know was should I make the interconnects unbalanced and connect the shield to the RCA plug on the source side? I know this doesnt make a true difference in-car since there is not a lot of electromagnetic interference, however being HT, these will be square dab in the middle of all sorts of static fields. Looking to start on these tonight, so quick answers would be lovely!

Edit: The materials are:
Gepco 2 strand + shield cable
Streetwires ZN5 plugs
Techflex 

Thanks guys!


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

cable is cut...
soldering iron is red hot...
solder is out...
ZN5 RCA plug is ready...

Just waiting for an answer!...

come on guys, toss a dog a bone here.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

If your source is RCA out , then go with RCA on both. You not going to gain nothing going RCA to XLR



OHHHHH DUH!!!!!

Yes shield to source

not that its that big of deal.....


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Diru said:


> Yes shield to source
> 
> not that its that big of deal.....


Great, thanks!


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

You know you are going to have to chime in on what you think of the A500 right?


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Diru said:


> You know you are going to have to chime in on what you think of the A500 right?


prolly tomorrow as the little one is already asleep.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Hmm, some minor problems...

I have connected the Marantz AV Receiver's pre-amp outputs to the amp's inputs, however I cant get any sound out of it. I dont think I need to activate those outputs, as it should do it automatically. I read the manual over 2x and could not find where that output needs activation, however the subwoofer output does need to be activated....

Damn...too late tonight to continue. I will pull it all out of the cabinet tomorrow and lay it out on the floor to troubleshoot easier.

If anyone is using a Marantz AV Receiver with an external amp, please chime in to help me out, thanks in advance!


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

I didn't have any problems connecting my SR4500 to my Adcom Gfa-555.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> I didn't have any problems connecting my SR4500 to my Adcom Gfa-555.


Did you use the pre amp outs? You didnt need to do any set up on it in the settings via the menu?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> Did you use the pre amp outs? You didnt need to do any set up on it in the settings via the menu?


Used the pre outs and didn't have to change any settings. Just plugged it in and turned up the volume.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

hmm I too want to hear your opinions on those athenas, they are at a great price point


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

newtitan said:


> hmm I too want to hear your opinions on those athenas, they are at a great price point


I connected the cd player directly to the amp to test it...the Athenas came alive! Now I just need to figure out why the pre-amp section is not functioning...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Have you tried reseting it? Page 34 in the manual.

"HOW TO RESET THE UNIT
Should the operation or display seem to be abnormal,
reset the unit with the following procedure.
The SR5600 is turned on, press and hold the
MULTI and 7.1CH INPUT buttons simultaneously
for 3 seconds or more.
Remember that the procedure will reset the
settings of the function selector, Surround mode,
delay time, TUNER PRESET etc., to their initial
settings."


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Hummmm ok , you got sound from direct cd player, thats all you need right there. No subwoofer, no surround, no tone controles, no loudness botton.

I'd say thats pefect right there.

But, if you feel you need to use the 5600 then have you done this yet?

Turn the gains on the A500 to about the 12 o'clock position then turn up the 5600, you may find yourself turning the 5600 up to 0db to get sound out of it. 

Then you might want to turn up the A500 so you are reading 0db on the output meters when the 5600 volume is set to 0db. Pretty slick ehhh. Do it quik, then turn down the 5600 and use that volume control from that point forward.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Diru said:


> Hummmm ok , you got sound from direct cd player, thats all you need right there. No subwoofer, no surround, no tone controles, no loudness botton.
> 
> I'd say thats pefect right there.
> 
> ...


How will this help a _no_ output problem?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> How will this help a _no_ output problem?


You ever get that feeling that you need to bring it up? It could happen .......besides I looked at the manual also. 

Those RCAs on the 5600 are on all the time and post volume control. He was playing the 5600 on the speakers before.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Diru said:


> You ever get that feeling that you need to bring it up? It could happen .......besides I looked at the manual also.
> 
> Those RCAs on the 5600 are on all the time and post volume control. He was playing the 5600 on the speakers before.


It could happen, but it would be really strange that he would not turn up the volume to at least normal level and bring up the gain on the amp before deciding theres a problem.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I run my speakers off of a Crown XLS202D from the preouts on my Marantz SR4001, and it worked fine right off the bat. Never been happier.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I am in the process of resetting the receiver unit right now, and yes I turned the volume on the receiver to more than 50%, with the amps volume levels set to 30% and nada....

The reason I want to use the receiver is that the system is not just for music via the CD Player. The receiver will allow me to listen to movies, Mr Dish, and the tuner thru the speakers.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> I am in the process of resetting the receiver unit right now, and yes I turned the volume on the receiver to more than 50%, with the amps volume levels set to 30% and nada....
> 
> The reason I want to use the receiver is that the system is not just for music via the CD Player. The receiver will allow me to listen to movies, Mr Dish, and the tuner thru the speakers.


Is all good. Weird you got nothing though.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

resetting the unit did the trick. Dont know why it would, but it did...But now I am still snookered as the little one is asleep again....

Anywho, at lower volume levels, the music reproduction is awesome. The midbass and bass are much more detailed now. I am loving it and cant wait until my Dayton Titanic MKIII is delivered next week.

Thanks for the help gentlemen!


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Have you tried reseting it? Page 34 in the manual.


Ohhh shut up:blush:


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Diru said:


> Ohhh shut up:blush:


----------

